# Inlay using only a scroll saw.



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

The buyer ordered three of these. His design and his idea to put the year on the front panel of this 11×8 box. I may make some local school/collage logos on box lids with 2014 inlaid into the front panel like this. I think it would made a nice graduation gift. Cedar box with maple and oak inlays. These boxes are to be awarded to the officers of a Masonic lodge who served in 2013.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice work. Be warned that colleges have their logos copyrighted and some of them can be very picky about people using them.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Jim, That is a very impressive inlay job. I understand how you cut them out with the scrollsaw but not clear on how you mad the "beds" for them to fit into? Or did you cut all the way through the box? The fit is just perfect!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Yes the cut is all the way through. It is called "double bevel inlay" I stack the two woods and then cut them both at the same time with the table of the scroll saw tilted 2.2°.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow…gorgeous work !.....The inlays are perfect !


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Very NICE! I understand the double cutting. But it looks like part of the date on the front goes up into the lit. I assume you made the box solid and then cut the lid?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim, this is a fine piece of work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cool, Jim!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Jim. I have the picture now. Didn't know about the bevel cut though I can see how that works.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Yes pauldoug that is exactly how I do it. Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## Bigkahunaranch (Apr 9, 2014)

Wonderful looking stuff Jim.
Hope I can attain the level you have achieved.


----------

